# Taskplaner startet die Programme nicht



## Spranta (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe Probleme Programme über den Taskplaner zu starten,
die "auf dem normalen" Weg klaglos gestartet werden können.
Der Taskplaner zeigt zwar an "gestartet", aber das "Zielprogramm
läuft nicht.
Kann mir jemand helfen 

Gruß
Spranta


----------

